# Tear Jerker



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I come stumbling into the bedroom this evening in excruciating pain from a past accident that pops up as a gift that keeps on giving, and I see a large box on the bed and the wife is sleeping. I look at it and ask myself why this box is here, and why does it have Jack's name on it? He already hit me with a ThriftyThursday bomb a month or two ago and I've really wanted to return the favor. Completely confused I reluctantly open it and find this box is full of goodies. Some awesome looking CCs, a fiver of A Flores Capa Habano, a pound or more of cigarette tobacco with 2 boxes of tubes, a secret Punch tube, and a hand written note regarding the rough time I've been having lately. 
Now I'm not going to joke around about hands being blown off or anything. This package and note really made me cry. On a daily basis I feel the love, the brotherhood, the respect, the family we have here, and it brightens my day even when it feels like the world is crashing down on me, but this....this....words can't explain how I feel at the moment and tears are still flowing. I'm at a loss for words. I appreciate you guys so much and I don't know what I would do without all the encouraging words and great conversations we all share so often.
From my heart Jack @curmudgeonista, thank you brother









Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Very nice Jack @curnudgeonista 👍👍👍👍👍


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

That's Puff-Kin! Outstanding!

Sent from the Stoopid Factory HR Dept....


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

Gota love this place, well done Jack @*curmudgeonista *and take it easy Mat @msmith1986 you work far to much


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm working on that. I've been trying to work even harder because attorney's aren't cheap. Thank God I have an attorney friend that's been helping me with paperwork so my costs aren't even higher. I'm brewing some coffee now, it's time I try to relax and have a smoke. You guys are truly an awesome family.


Fusion said:


> Gota love this place, well done Jack @*curmudgeonista *and take it easy Mat @msmith1986 you work far to much


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Good man Jack! We’re here for you Mat!


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

msmith1986 said:


> I come stumbling into the bedroom this evening in excruciating pain from a past accident that pops up as a gift that keeps on giving, and I see a large box on the bed and the wife is sleeping. I look at it and ask myself why this box is here, and why does it have Jack's name on it? He already hit me with a ThriftyThursday bomb a month or two ago and I've really wanted to return the favor. Completely confused I reluctantly open it and find this box is full of goodies. Some awesome looking CCs, a fiver of A Flores Capa Habano, a pound or more of cigarette tobacco with 2 boxes of tubes, a secret Punch tube, and a hand written note regarding the rough time I've been having lately.
> Now I'm not going to joke around about hands being blown off or anything. This package and note really made me cry. On a daily basis I feel the love, the brotherhood, the respect, the family we have here, and it brightens my day even when it feels like the world is crashing down on me, but this....this....words can't explain how I feel at the moment and tears are still flowing. I'm at a loss for words. I appreciate you guys so much and I don't know what I would do without all the encouraging words and great conversations we all share so often.
> From my heart Jack @curmudgeonista, thank you brother
> 
> ...


Awesome. . I have only been a member for 2 n 1/2 months and have met so many great people, done some great trades and have a few bombs coming my way. The generosity, helpfulness and kindness has been way more than I could have ever imagined. In a world that is losing all of the above and then some. I sleep better at night knowing there's still people that have the same values that I have. Wipe those tears from your eyes cause you are big part of this community.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

I've been here over a year and never cease to be amazed. I've been generous to many over that year, but Jack is one that has a heart of gold.


Pag#11 said:


> Awesome. . I have only been a member for 2 n 1/2 months and have met so many great people, done some great trades and have a few bombs coming my way. The generosity, helpfulness and kindness has been way more than I could have ever imagined. In a world that is losing all of the above and then some. I sleep better at night knowing there's still people that have the same values that I have. Wipe those tears from your eyes cause you are big part of this community.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I love seeing this. I hope things get better for you.


----------



## MattyIce (Jun 5, 2018)

Awesome job Jack! That put a smile on my face too. Hope things start to get better back issues are pretty hard for everyone involved wish you and your family the best sir!


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Wow that is awesome. There really are some great people here.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent hit Jack !


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Man. You’re gonna get me going. These are some great folks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice Jack

sent from Bob's.. mowing his lawn to pay for the customs I smoked.. only three years of mowing left..


----------



## Matfam1 (Oct 13, 2017)

Most generous group I’ve ever been around


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Forget TV, the best stuff happens in real life. Great hit, Jack. Lethal and thoughtful as usual. 

Brought to you by Carl's Jr.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Good stuff! This group has continually restored my faith in humanity in my short time here! @curmudgeonista great hit on a deserving brother!


----------



## Scotchpig (Apr 8, 2018)

Another example of the compassion and kindness that define this brotherhood 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## genomez (May 23, 2018)

Awesome! The people and this place are so cool.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well done Jack! 


Sent from Dino’s living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

Amazing.
That's all class right there.
And couldn't have gone to a better place.
I'm not the most active on here but, I see what's going on. The generosity you've shown is just coming back around.
I'm sure more will start turning your way with it.
Get some rest for your back if you can brother.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Nice hit!! To a deserving target. 

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger0282 (Mar 12, 2016)

wow!!!!!


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

Very nice Mr. @curmudgeonista! 
Great people here!


----------



## Sophie0503 (Jan 20, 2018)

Nice hit jack, for sure, i’ll Never forget the one I received by a good brother on here that hit me strait in the heart, feels good don’t it brother..


----------



## Piper (Nov 30, 2008)

Nice hit!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Outstanding Sir!


----------

